# Elizabethtown, KY- Blitz, Male Sable German Shepherd



## knwilk44 (Apr 19, 2012)

So, this Saturday I may be getting in Zach's twin brother. Most of you may know the story behind Zach and his brother (Blitz). In case you don't: I received a call last week or week before last (don't remember exactly which) about two male German Shepherds that had been abandoned in someone's back yard. The neighbors were having to throw food scraps over the fence just to keep the dogs alive and fed. I took in Zach and my friend took in Blitz. Well, long story short, my friend now can't keep Blitz, so he is coming to live with us for a while. I will be finding him a good, permanent home. He looks exactly like Zach and I will be getting a picture of him from her house shortly so that I can add to this thread. He's a beautiful dog, good with kids and is house broken. Obviously he is good with Zach since they were litter mates. But, what I'm wanting to do is find him a good, knowledgeable GSD experienced home that would take him in for free but also sign a contract stating that if you cannot keep him that I get first option for him back and you also must agree to get him neutered within 30 days of you getting him and I must get proof from a liscensed vet that he has been neutered or you will voluntarily bring him back. If you think you may be interested, please let me know as he will need a home ASAP!


----------



## knwilk44 (Apr 19, 2012)

So, here is the only picture I have of Blitz so far. She took it with her crappy camera on her phone so it's not the best of quality, but it gives you an idea of what he looks like. He's really a sweetheart and would make someone an awesome companion.

**** picture removed max size is 800 x 600 please resize ****


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

You might want to consider asking some GSD rescue groups if you can foster him for them and let them screen the adopters and get him neutered BEFORE he leaves your home. Once he leaves (is adopted), you will have virtually no recourse to make sure that he is neutered. You can't force someone else to give him back to you or to neuter him, so please make sure that he is not adopted until he is neutered. Neutering him makes him useless to anyone that might want to breed him. 

I recently pulled a Doberman from my local shelter and a Doberman rescue group in Ohio is allowing me to foster him for them. It is a great way to save a dog and I highly recommend it.


----------



## knwilk44 (Apr 19, 2012)

Well, it turns out that she decided to keep him so unfortunately Blitz isn't coming to live with us


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Could be a blessing in disguise and could also change if she changes her mind again. I have one year old littermates and man oh man do I have to stay on my toes.


----------

